# 3 Wood Swing



## Kurt92 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi guys I've recently received a SLDR 15deg stiff for my birthday and couldn't help video myself using it.

I thought I'd pop it on here hoping for any pointers on my swing?

Thanks for any comments 

[video=youtube_share;A4c0RLIJdhI]http://youtu.be/A4c0RLIJdhI[/video]


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 13, 2014)

What do you think.   How is your ball flight?


----------



## bobmac (Dec 14, 2014)

A very good swing with a great transition, impact and exit point.
The only concern I have would would be the grip may be a little strong.
Do you hit it left at all?


----------



## Kurt92 (Dec 14, 2014)

That was obviously a good shot but they aren't all like that haha. My bad shots are a low hook recently yeah. I always look like I'm extending early on my hips when I look back at my swing but I can never seem to keep my balance if I try and keep my hips still.


----------



## Kurt92 (Dec 14, 2014)

Also I can never seem to get my club to parralel without stretching and going for it. Doesn't feel like I need to because my distance is already there but what could be the cause of that? Just bad flexibility? 

Thanks again Bob.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 14, 2014)

Kurt92 said:



			That was obviously a good shot but they aren't all like that haha. My bad shots are a low hook recently yeah. I always look like I'm extending early on my hips when I look back at my swing but I can never seem to keep my balance if I try and keep my hips still.
		
Click to expand...

Balance does look slightly on the toes (front of ball of foot) rather than 'in perfect balance'. Does seem to be a touch of EE and the finish indicates a small balance issue (left heel), though that may be a target-line weight shift/recovery, which may not such a bad thing.

If that's a 100% swing, then it might be worthwhile going to the 90-95% one, as the better contact normally more than makes up for the slightly lower swing speed. It's also amazing what effect weakening the grip a bit can have - all the way up to the right shoulder, which can have a knock on effect on balance! 

Keeping the hips still isn't the goal...Moving them correctly is. JustOne has a (sleep inducing) vid of what's meant to happen and Crossfield has one on preventing EE using some aids that I have had success with (balance bags).

But I think I'd swap my doddery old half swing for that one if offered!


----------



## the_coach (Dec 14, 2014)

some good movement going there. enjoy the new club.

would be good to see address, grip & swing from face on to see what the condition of the spine angle/head is like at the top of the swing.

would be worth getting a rod/club down to check your feet, hips, shoulder alignment, parallel left of target line.

maybe the right hand is somewhat under the handle, so the V if so would pointing outside the right shoulder at address, face at the top looks a little way closed, which will have an influence mostly subconscious on the movement necessary to deliver the club face back to impact to get ball to target.

just into & at impact the posture angles have been lost a little ways, the pelvic & spine angle have all straightened up some so they are in a pretty vertical condition.


----------



## the_coach (Dec 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;BAZKcL9C3-I]http://youtu.be/BAZKcL9C3-I[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Dec 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;7LnV6kR5V9E]http://youtu.be/7LnV6kR5V9E[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Dec 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;tQESBJB-vyQ]http://youtu.be/tQESBJB-vyQ[/video]


----------



## bobmac (Dec 15, 2014)

Kurt92 said:



			My bad shots are a low hook recently yeah.
		
Click to expand...

Thats due to the clubface pointing left at impact.
Try weakening the grip a little. That will fix the low hook.
If the contact is good and the change in the grip works, dont worry about anything else.
Just enjoy the good swing you've got


----------

